# Need players in Lincolnshire, UK



## Parkour (Jul 29, 2007)

Hey,

Im looking to find people/group to join for D&D. I've had little experience (roughly 40/50 nights play) playing few various roles.

I have dice and few books and looking for little help in building them up into decent collection that enables me to play decently and create characters.

James


----------



## Goonalan (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi there I may be looking to start a new campaign in January, do you have any other friends that want to play, I play a couple of games at the moment but they're very established- not looking for new players- you can check out my story hours for these on the tail of this reply (hopefully). Stay in touch if you're interested.

Cheers


----------



## Parkour (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey, nah sorry mate don't know anyone from here as only lived here just over a year and the peeps I know dont get D&D. I may be interested but only if I'm still living here.

Thanks dude, keep in touch and let me know what happening with new campaign and hope I can make it.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Aug 20, 2007)

Might also be worth posting on http://www.ukroleplayers.com/ as they have a lot of people who post looking for games/players.

Good luck.


----------

